
Endless Sky: Open-Source Escape Velocity Successor - paultyng
https://endless-sky.github.io/
======
flashman
I have played several hours of this game, and I don't know whether it's just
that I'm older now, but the gameplay only kept me interested for about five
hours. (As a child I played all the Escape Velocity games for months on end.)

Everything dies far too fast for combat to have any strategic element. And (in
the build I last played, anyway) trade prices are static, so you just need to
find that one good trade route and run it until you're insanely wealthy.

But I am excited to see how it develops further. The potential for the main
game is big enough, let alone mods and total conversions.

~~~
resist_futility
Had the same issues. Once you have enough ships you end up being able to buy
another one each round trip of trading. There is no reason to even have
weapons since the ships jump to the next system so fast. Even then if all the
pirate ships decide to target your ship you can die extremely fast with the
best shields available. So I end up removing all the weapons from the new ship
and just adding more cargo space. Then reloading when I am basically instant
killed.

------
FlailFast
Anyone else remember using ResEdit on original Escape Velocity plugins?
Probably my first introduction to hexadecimal as a kid, heh. Loved the game
(and meta game of discovering how to tweak things myself) and excited to try
this out.

~~~
oceanofsolaris
Speaking of ResEdit, does the resource fork still exist in modern MacOS
incarnations?

I still remember that I used to rip the graphics of Escape Velocity (Nova) by
simply copying them out of the resource fork of some file (was it the
executable itself?).

I also remember that my teenage self had a hard time writing a utility that
copied files over a network, since I had trouble serializing the resource fork
(or coming up with the idea of serialization).

~~~
Hemospectrum
Last time I checked, the filesystem (HFS+) still supported resource forks, but
in OS X they're neither necessary nor sufficient for their intended purpose.
In classic Mac OS this was the only way to bundle parts of an application
together and present them to the user as a single file. In OS X, that's done
with plain old directories.

------
mitchtbaum
This reminds me of [Silent Death
Online]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BvgxDCbZxE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BvgxDCbZxE)).
I went looking for it again about a year and a half ago, and I ended up
looking into how it might get recreated, with a modern free software twist.
Perhaps, something like: [ShootR](
[https://github.com/ntaylormullen/shootr](https://github.com/ntaylormullen/shootr)),
[purescript-asteroids]([https://github.com/waterson/purescript-
asteroids](https://github.com/waterson/purescript-asteroids)), and
[multiplayer
pacman]([https://github.com/hdgarrood/multipac/](https://github.com/hdgarrood/multipac/)).

------
basseq
Nova was spectacular. I played through every storyline, hacked with ResEdit,
and generally had a blast. Years later, I'd still start a new game and build
up my favorite ship (a speed-focused Pirate Starbridge armed to the teeth with
fusion pulse cannons).

I wonder if the real successor to EV is EVE.

------
bespoke_engnr
This sounds really exciting; I'll definitely try it. I loved (and bought) EV:
Nova, and have been pining for something similar (an open-world, multiple-
storyline, space opera/trading/2D-adventure game).

I tried playing X2 and X3 for a while, and they gave me _some_ of that open-
world space trading experience I was looking for, but I never got into them as
intensely as I did with Nova. Maybe they were a bit too serious?

Anyway, thanks!

------
TeMPOraL
There's also Naev; seems to be in active development given that I keep getting
e-mails from their Github repo pretty much daily (I subscribed some time ago
hoping to contribute, but then got sucked into less useful stuff like
$dayjobs).

[http://blog.naev.org/about/](http://blog.naev.org/about/)

------
zyxley
Another (free, but not open source) game like this that's been under very slow
development for a long time is Transcendence:

[http://transcendence.kronosaur.com/index.hexm](http://transcendence.kronosaur.com/index.hexm)

------
ComodoHacker
Yet another similar game I can recommend is Stasrsector[0]. It's still in
alpha, but is playable, enjoyable and moddable.

[0]. [http://fractalsoftworks.com/](http://fractalsoftworks.com/)

~~~
Aeolun
I can very much recommend this. Keep starting it up every few months and
having days of fun with it again. Combat is really polished! Actually, the
entire game is.

------
rythmshifter
this is so awesome.

Loved the EV series and recently bought Nova again just for nostalgia sake.
wish I had known about this project first! Quite happy with it.

------
rajacombinator
EV, one of my favorite games of all time! Will try to check this out if I ever
get time. :)

